# بدائل مختلفه لبرج تجاري سكني من تصميمي



## م هشام هنداوي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اعتزر عن قلة مشاراكاتي وذلك لانشغالي الشديد 

حبيت اشارك بمشروع من تصميمي وانا احب المشاركه بشئ يمكن الاستفادة منه 

والموضوع هنا ان هذه العماره قد تم تنفيذها بالفعل ولكن المالك بعد التنفيذ اراد تغيير تصميم الواجهه

وقد وضعت له اكثر من تصميم للواجهه مع اختلاف الزوق وهو دا احد ادورار المهندس المعماري

ارجو ان تكون مشاركه مفيده وشكرا


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*تابع البدائل*

صور لبدائل اخري وطبعا بعد الموافقه على البديل اقوم بتنفيذ الرسومات التفصيليه لتنفيذه على اكمل صوره واقوم بالاشراف عليها فلابد ان يستطيع المصمم تنفيذ ما قام بتخيله ... وشكرا


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميمات جميلية جداً وجهد جبار في الاخراجات ... 

مشكور على الصور


----------



## redmax (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كثير وتصميمات رائع وخارجة عن المالوف وهدا هو المطلوب مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمد ماجد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلاً بعودتك مهندس هشام

أعتقد أن المالك له خبره بالتجاره والعقارات لأن التصاميم التي قدمتها سوف 
تزيد من سعر المبني


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه التصاميم وارجو ان تفيدنا في المستقبل بتصاميمك الحلوه


----------



## حمد ماجد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع يستاهل 
يرفع للأعلا دون أي تحفظ ولتكن الفائدة للجميع


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*نظرا للاهتمام قمت باضافه بدائل اخري*

شكرا لحمد و للجميع عل التشجيع وقد قمت بعمل اكتر من تصميم سواء بالالوان او التشكيل وهمدكم 

ببدائل اخري للاستفاده والمهم في الموضوع هو كيفيه اخراج تصميم يمكنك تنفيذه وهو دا المهم في سوق العمل 

ليس مجرد رسومات شكلها كويس


----------



## حمد ماجد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك م. هشام على هذه الرسومات
لأشك بأنه سوف يستفيد منها الكثير من الأعظاء 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## معماري3 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه التصاميم الرائعه


----------



## سوداني (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. جهد يستحق الاشادة ..

وما عجبني بالموضوع القدرة على التنويع في الافكار .... دون التجمد برأي واحد ...

تحياتي لك ولتدم معطاء


----------



## ناادين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر الك ..وبهنيك على قدرتك بوضع أكتر من فكرة لتصميمك
لأنن كتار للي بيحطوا ديساين وبيتمسكوا فيه..وهالشي غلط طبعا
بالتوفيق أستاذ هشام


----------



## شيواوا (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس هشام وبالتوفيق لك


----------



## بيت القصيد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس هشام وبالتوفيق لك


----------



## حسن مشهور (20 سبتمبر 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتزر عن قلة مشاراكاتي وذلك لانشغالي الشديد
> حبيت اشارك بمشروع من تصميمي وانا احب المشاركه بشئ يمكن الاستفادة منه
> والموضوع هنا ان هذه العماره قد تم تنفيذها بالفعل ولكن المالك بعد التنفيذ اراد تغيير تصميم الواجهه
> وقد وضعت له اكثر من تصميم للواجهه مع اختلاف الزوق وهو دا احد ادورار المهندس المعماري
> ارجو ان تكون مشاركه مفيده وشكرا


 
الأخ المهندس/ هشام
كل عام وأنت بخير .
شكراً على مشاركتك أيانا لأفكارك . 
ولكن لدي سؤال: لقد أشرت إلى أن المشروع من تصـميمك ، ثم أرفقت صورة للعمارة وهي مكتملة البناء (بدون تشطيبات خارجية) .. وأشرت أيضاً إلى رغبة المالك في تغيير الواجهات بعد إكتمال البناء .
ألم تتـم أخذ موافقـته على الواجهات عند إعداد الفكرة المعمـارية المبدئية ؟ 
لقد إنتظر المالك طويلاً ليقوم بالتعديلات الآن .. كما أن الأفكار التي طرحتها سيادتك جميعهـا مكلفة .
دعواتنا لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ حشن مشهور

في مصر وفي كثير من الحالات تكون هناك عوامل كثيره تحكم عمليه البناء مثل اسعار المواد الخام و العرض والطلب و سعر المتر وغيرها ولذا فان المالك قد يقوم بالبناء لمجرد الانتهاء من اعمال البناء دون التفكير في الشكل او المظهر ولكن بعد ذلك وعند احساه بالعجله يبدا في الرجوع الي ارض الواقع ومحاوله تصليح الاخطاء وتلك الانواع من المشاريع منتشره جدا في مصر ..

وانا لم اقم بتصميم المبني ولكن قمت باعاده تصميم الواجهات واعتزر عن عدم اتقان اللفظ في الرساله الاولي
ومن جانب اخر الدور الواحد قد يصل قيمته الى 1200000 مليون ومائتان الف وان احجد البنوك الشهيره اشتري الدور الارضي كله وهو ماجعل الملاك الا الجهد في اعاده تصميم الواجهه القديمه لتليق بالمستوي الجديد للسكان ..

وشكرا على النقاش الهادف


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية , أنا حبيت الشكل الدائري " أقواس في الواجهة " , بس عندي ملاحظة :
لو أكملت القوس الذي على اليمين مع المظلة التي أمام البناء - يكون القوس مستمر مع قوس المظلة - وإلغاء تصوينة السطح التي على شكل X .
هذا رأيي الخاص , الرجاء تقبله 
وشكرا..............


----------



## سـليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة ولكن اين المساقط حتى يستفيد منها الاعضاء


----------



## سـليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكرك م. هشام على هذه الرسومات
لأشك بأنه سوف يستفيد منها الكثير من الأعظاء 

تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## سـليمان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس هشام هنداوي
مشكر على الصور الجميلة نطلب اذا امكن تزودنا بتصميم المساقط حتى تكتمل الاستفادة ننتظر كرمك


----------



## سـليمان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مرفوع للمهنس هشام هنداوي لتزويدنا بتصامييم المساقط مشككورا


----------



## جانقلس (15 فبراير 2009)

سلام ، شباب 
اطلب خريطه تصميميه لمنزلي الخاص ، مساحة الأرض 200 متر مربع - واجهتها فقط جنوبيه - حيث ان من الشرق والغرب والشمال جيران ، وتفصيل الأرض كالآتي:-
طول الضلعين المتوازيين ، شمالي ، جنوبي هو 15 متر .
طول الضلعين المتوازيين شرق غرب هو 10 متر 
مع العلم ان شروط الشؤون الهندسيه عندنا هو البعد عن الجار اقل شئ يكون متر من كل جار.
المطلوب هو ان يكون البيت من طابق واحد فقط 
ويكون التصميم بحيث يبنى على أعمده اسمنتيه ، وقوة تحمل التصميم ( الاعمده ) 5 طوابق بنفس الخارطه ، اي نفس التصميم من غرف وغيرها سوف يتكرر في كل طابق..
يحتوي البيت على :-
- صالون 
- ثلاثه غرف نوم كل غرفه ملحقة بحمام
- باحة ضيافة نسائيه ملحق معها حمام، وبها جزء كسفره للأكل
- غرفه لغسيل الملابس
- مطبخ 
-مكتبه صغيره


----------



## م لؤى محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر يا معلم (يا معلم يا معلم يا معلم)


----------



## استشاري البناء (18 فبراير 2009)

ماكول غير اللة يباشمهندس


----------



## lolyeng (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسين على الصور


----------



## ميرا1985 (8 أبريل 2009)

اخراج رائع وممتاز
وموفق يا بش مهندس
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hisham_fdf (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا التصميمات هايله والاجمل انها بتتنفذ وممكن باكتر من بديل
ممكن توضح موقع التنفيذ


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

تصاميم ممتازة


----------



## الرخيص (29 يناير 2010)

كلها حلووووووووووووووووووووووووه مره ذوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك ومشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (29 يناير 2010)

واجهات رائعة ...
بارك الله فيك .. تقبل مروري..
ودمتم...........


----------



## ابوفاتن (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ، ابداع يا بشمهندس جزاك الله الف خير و الله يوفقك


----------



## karamsafaa (31 يناير 2010)

تصاميم جميله جدا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن نريد المسقط الافقي كي نستفيد منك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## woodpecker190 (13 مارس 2010)

التصميم الأول اللى انت وضعته للتنفيذ هو اجمل تصميم فيهم 

فتشعر انك بذلت فيه جهد وتعب وواضح فيه حبك لهذا التصميم اما الأخرين 

فشعرت انه مجهود بس بلا روح . كانها ترضيه للمالك الرهيييييب


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

ابداع


----------



## زمن الغربة (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
الواجهة المودرن تحفة


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
تصاميم رائعة
بالتوفيق
الجرح العراقي


----------



## سلمى هاشم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييير ليك


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## salah alhaaj (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fadl85 (7 أبريل 2011)

[تشكراتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت حلول جميلة


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه التصاميم الرائعه


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جداــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخىالعزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور


----------



## rahal2000 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور الف شكر...............


----------



## عمروان (31 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع والله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo5 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جهد ملحوظ


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة*​ * والله فائدة كبيره*

* تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميمات جديد وجميلة مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة علي الشغل الرائع دة


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله

تسلم ايديك


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا


----------



## aysha gammaz (2 مارس 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------

